# order fulfillment



## tclark (Jan 12, 2008)

hello,
this is my first official post! 
anyway, wanted to see if anyone knows of a order fulfillment company that has their own inventory shopping cart system where we maintain our site as is but they maintain the back-end as well as fulfillment?

Already talking to 'Raw Talent' and 'district lines' but they both have issues as fulfillment houses. District lines sends your product in a 'DISTRICT LINES' bag promoting their gig and Raw Talent needs to host our product pages which we dont need and wont work because of our design aesthetic with flash etc. 

basically we would like to set up things up like we currently have with paypal but have the company that hosts the cart also manage order fulfillment for both online and wholesale orders.

any suggestions would be MUCH appreciated!!


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

We have a few clothing lines that use Big Cartel » Bringing the Art to the Cart then they email us the orders that need to be shipped out.

Most of them will send the .csv file from paypal to us, and that is all we need.


----------



## tclark (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the post back.. 
guess I left out a important piece of the puzzle. we do need a more robust shopping cart than paypal. minimum we need to be able to list promotional codes to track our marketing efforts etc. 

so I should have said 'just like paypal but more robust'..  

thanks again!!

tell ya, if someone doesn't offer this type of service they should it would be huge!


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

Interspire Shopping Cart - Shopping Cart and eCommerce Software by Interspire


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

Not exactly what you are asking, but may carts can send "approved only" orders to a second address. Upon approval of the gateway / paypal / whoever they send a copy of the order to you and one to the second specified address.

Other than that, here are a few fulfillment house addresses:

AtLast Fulfillment
Logon
E-Commerce, Distribution and Fulfillment Services - Dotcom Distribution
MDS client savings
Fulfillment Services
Single source provider of fulfillment, technology and customer care services - Speed FC

Some of these offer more than basic services.
.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

indiemerchstore.com - T-shirts, Hoodies, Clothing, Merch, CDs, Music, DVDs, Skateboards, Prints, Art


----------



## tclark (Jan 12, 2008)

cool thanks for all the feedback... 

guess to be more specific we are ideally looking for a fulfillment house that will manage printing, order fulfillment and the shopping cart all in one. its key however that they let us integrate in a way so that we maintain our existing web site and product image pages. 

Most of the ones I have talked to so far require that we let them host our product images for their shopping cart. this wont work because we have a specific design aesthetic for our product images that we would like to maintain. 

anyway, hope thats more clear regarding what we are looking for. 
thanks again and look forward to sorting this out! 

ill think of a good prize for the genius that comes up with the solution to this one - maybe a free tshirt..


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

Heres an option, I would say to find a local dtg printer that will work with your situation. That way you will be in control of your site, etc. The only thing you would need to do is send the printer the order everyday. Of course, you will have to set up the site and cart yourself but you may like the end product better.

If the printer will dropship for you, they're not going to "brand" the package to death. If they really want to work with you, you may be able to get the product shipped out in your own branded bags.

Some printers charge a monthly/yearly fee to be at a certain price, regardless of quantity, others may see you're bringing them x amount of shirts a week and cut you a deal. Since you would be doing a little more of the work (invoicing, etc.) your margin of profit may be higher than going through a traditional fulfillment house. If the printer is local, even better.


----------



## clouseau (Jan 12, 2010)

My first post..

I wonder if anyone has found a service that thro' software it allows you to upload designs so that customers can order from your shop but handles fulfillment and printing..... I would be glad to know....Also if other products other than t's are available....

I have a lot of potential business to transact in this way....The criterion is that I provide the service from end to end. Not bothered about making the most margin but being able to provide the facility...


----------



## clouseau (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry forgot to say that I'm in the UK and have potential business in the UK and US....I'm aware of Cafe Press, Spreadshirt and so on but I think they are too cumbersome...


----------



## Monda (Jan 16, 2010)

Perfect timing, I'm new too and interested in fulfillment details. I have a local printer who has my designs on hand, print ready. I'd like to ask if he'd print shirts individually as ordered and paid for on my website, place them in poly bag with packing slip and ship them. He asked me if he could sell my shirts in his online store, but he's months behind and I want to start selling them myself. Is this a reasonable request? IF so, how much should I suggest/expect to pay for this type of order fulfillment? I think I should supply the bags and mailers, right?
I want to be a good client even though I'm learning as I go.
Thanks for any input. 
Monda


----------



## AGDesign02 (Jan 24, 2010)

Not sure if this helps, but Storenvy.com is really good


----------



## Small Circle (Feb 22, 2010)

I've spoken with people who have used Raw Talent for printing and for order fulfillment. I would suggest more research before you make your decision.


----------



## dealcats (Jun 26, 2011)

I know of fulfillment companies that offer direct inventory management and ecommerce product fulfillment all seamlessly integrated into their third party logistics software. Efulfillment service, FulfillRite Fulfillment, Shipwire fulfillment. Give these companies a call to get more info.

Good Luck


----------



## harrylee (Oct 14, 2013)

dealcats said:


> I know of fulfillment companies that offer direct inventory management and ecommerce product fulfillment all seamlessly integrated into their third party logistics software. Efulfillment service, FulfillRite Fulfillment, Shipwire fulfillment. Give these companies a call to get more info.
> 
> Good Luck


I totally appreciate with you and you can also add YFSIndia for India fulfullment servces.


----------

